# IRC crypted pw



## woe (29. Dezember 2002)

Hoi Leute ich hab ma ne Frage und zwar hab ich auf meiner Linux Kiste den Standart ircd laufen. 

So das klappt auch alles gut kann connecten usw. aber man kann in der ircd.conf o bzw. O Lines definieren die dann so aussehen müssen:
z.b.:
O:ident@host: password:nick
O:woe@192.168.0.1:woe:woe

So mein Problem ist jetzt das in der cfg steht, dass die Passwörter in der cfg crypted sein müssen oder das der ircd die als crypted versteht. d.h. wenn ich jetzt auf den IRC Server Connecte und eingebe /oper woe woe dann sagt er mir incorrect Password.

Jetzt will ich wissen wie ich Passwörter crypte und ob jemand weis wie ich sie crypten muss damit das der ircd dann auch versteht...

Ich hoffe das is einigermaßen verstnändlich is nen bischen komplieziert.


----------



## woe (29. Dezember 2002)

*thx*

Dank Isaenforcer hab ich die Lösung gefunden oder besser gesagt er ^^.
Also für alle die es interresiert der ircd nutz die selber verschlüsselung wie htaccess hier nen Link wo ihr das generieren könnt.

http://www.htmlbasix.com/passwordprotect.shtml 

thx nochma an Isaenforcer der das wusste...


----------



## jodel_pwnz (24. Januar 2005)

normalerweise gibts im ordner wo du auch kompilierst ( also make ) nen ordner "tools" mit dem programm "mkpasswd"

 damit kansnt du auch deine pws encrypten


----------



## Helmut Klein (24. Januar 2005)

Das Thema scheint ja schon ein bisschen älter...  

Und obwohl damals unsere Regelung der Netiquette in Hinsicht auf korrekte Rechtschreibung noch nicht galt, hat der Themenersteller keinen Internetstil benutzt, im Gegensatz zu dir.


----------

